# wood house



## Diane1

Hi does anyone know, or have built a wood house here in portugal


----------



## silvers

There are some on the road between Sao martinho and Nazare. There are also some at Salir Do Porto.


----------



## Chris Thorpe

Diane1 said:


> Hi does anyone know, or have built a wood house here in portugal


Yes, we know of many timber properties in PT. They are clearly defined as permanent or non-permanent, so it depends on what sort of wood house you want. Is it Timber Frame or is is a "Log Cabin" type? I am rather nervous of explaining the options on the forum as I got into trouble last time and have not posted anything on this forum since February. There are several other options you can look at including Hybrid Homes that can be built in difficult areas. I think I am allowed to suggest that you can PM me - if so I will let you have details of what is available and what is legal.


----------



## wedsence

Chris Thorpe said:


> Yes, we know of many timber properties in PT. They are clearly defined as permanent or non-permanent, so it depends on what sort of wood house you want. Is it Timber Frame or is is a "Log Cabin" type? I am rather nervous of explaining the options on the forum as I got into trouble last time and have not posted anything on this forum since February. There are several other options you can look at including Hybrid Homes that can be built in difficult areas. I think I am allowed to suggest that you can PM me - if so I will let you have details of what is available and what is legal.


I too had a little bother when asking for commercial type information! What does "PM me" mean (I am a bit long in the tooth and not up to jargon) as I would like the same info? I hope to put up a wooden home that will get approval for a habitation certificate at the end so guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Wedsence,

A pm means sending a (private message ) to the person that you
wish to corospond with. These private messages do not appear on the open 
forum and only the recipient can read them. To send one, just log in first and
click on the persons name. You will next see four different options displayed.
Click on "send a private message to ? Next write you message and click on
submit. They will now receive it in their inbox. No one else will know the 
content.

If they next reply to you again by pm, when you next log in you will
see at the top right hand section of the page under "welcome Wedsence" your
notifications :1 This means that you have an unread private message. Just
click on "your notifications" and you can now read their message.

Hope this explains it.


----------



## Chris Thorpe

wedsence said:


> I too had a little bother when asking for commercial type information! What does "PM me" mean (I am a bit long in the tooth and not up to jargon) as I would like the same info? I hope to put up a wooden home that will get approval for a habitation certificate at the end so guidance would be appreciated.


I honestly believe that some forums totally defeat their own object. Forums exist for people to ask and seek - those that can answer and supply are not allowed to do so. I last posted in February in reply to a question and received a strike from a lady in Cyprus. Where is the line drawn between promoting a business and giving professional advice? If I was a medical practitioner advising, would the lady take the same action? We provide solutions and advise on Timber Engineering, Restoration and Defect throughout Europe and in most cases at no charge. I will look at the PM thing as we can help you select the correct option without any obligation or charge whatsoever. I hope this does not upset the lady in Cyprus as it is not intended to do so, or indeed, promote our business.


----------



## omostra06

Chris Thorpe said:


> I honestly believe that some forums totally defeat their own object. Forums exist for people to ask and seek - those that can answer and supply are not allowed to do so. I last posted in February in reply to a question and received a strike from a lady in Cyprus. Where is the line drawn between promoting a business and giving professional advice? If I was a medical practitioner advising, would the lady take the same action? We provide solutions and advise on Timber Engineering, Restoration and Defect throughout Europe and in most cases at no charge. I will look at the PM thing as we can help you select the correct option without any obligation or charge whatsoever. I hope this does not upset the lady in Cyprus as it is not intended to do so, or indeed, promote our business.


Hi Chris, welcome back to the forum, the forum does indeed encourage people to share information and advice, that is what makes this forum so popular, so please do stay around and share your knowledge with others, it may help someone out.


----------



## Chris Thorpe

omostra06 said:


> Hi Chris, welcome back to the forum, the forum does indeed encourage people to share information and advice, that is what makes this forum so popular, so please do stay around and share your knowledge with others, it may help someone out.



Thank you for that, it was most thoughtful of you and I will stay as long as I am allowed to. I still have a big problem with what exactly I can say when asked. Last time I simply answered a question and I got a strike - didn't mention any names or websites - nothing! I was accused of "touting" for business, and those who know of us, will confirm that we don't need to do that. Perhaps you could tell me what is and what isn't allowed. I know that you are a well established and respected businessman in CP and I am sure you wouldn't want to be treated like an idiot and punished like a naughty schoolboy for crossing an invisible line.
But thanks again for your encouragement.


----------



## omostra06

Chris Thorpe said:


> Thank you for that, it was most thoughtful of you and I will stay as long as I am allowed to. I still have a big problem with what exactly I can say when asked. Last time I simply answered a question and I got a strike - didn't mention any names or websites - nothing! I was accused of "touting" for business, and those who know of us, will confirm that we don't need to do that. Perhaps you could tell me what is and what isn't allowed. I know that you are a well established and respected businessman in CP and I am sure you wouldn't want to be treated like an idiot and punished like a naughty schoolboy for crossing an invisible line.
> But thanks again for your encouragement.


Its a ongoing problem on forums, quite often those with the widest knowledge and experiance in certain areas, often have a business in that field, so its a delicate line to follow, sharing your experiance to help answer questions from others, without appearing to be advertising or looking for business, there is no exact guide to what you can say when helping others with information, but as there is a no advertising policy on the forum (unless you upgrade to a Premium member) its just a question of trying to offer help and advice without mentioning names or websites, sometimes it can be dificult because often the info on these websites is exactly what the person is looking for and would answer all their questions!
just do your best and if on occassion you come close to the forum rules, you may get a word from a moderator, we are here to help so dont think of the moderators as telling you off, just steering you in the right direction.


----------



## PETERFC

Hi Chris 

I have looked long and hard and still can't find where you may have done anything but offer advise. At no time have i seen you advertise your site or in fact others. I look forward to your replies. Always factual and honest.

Peterfc the 666man


----------



## Veronica

PETERFC666 said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> I have looked long and hard and still can't find where you may have done anything but offer advise. At no time have i seen you advertise your site or in fact others. I look forward to your replies. Always factual and honest.
> 
> Peterfc the 666man


Peter if people receive infractions or warnings for advertising the offending posts are either deleted or the section which is considered advertsing is snipped from them. Therefore you will not find anything.

Veronica


----------



## John999

Hi Diane I am new to the forum, recently moved from Spain to Portugal and interested in wood frame houses. Can you let me know if you have any good info about it? 
John999


----------



## PETERFC

*Wooden houses*

Hi John999

Much has need said about "wooden houses". I am looking at Timber Frame for my build i have enclosed some links that may be of help. One is to a Timber Frame trade association another is to a company that show how the different parts are made roof beems etc. Another is to a company in the Algarve that make wooden house.

Build time can be from 8weeks to 12 weeks and key in hand just move in.

Build cost i have is 500 euro.

I hope that this is of help.

Peterfc the 666 man



List of Members - UK Timber Frame Association

http://www.timberengineeringeurope.com/beams.html

Timber Homes Algarve


----------



## Diane1

*diane1*

Hi John999 you can email me on <snip> and i will give you all the information you need diane


----------



## PETERFC

*Do not give on open forum your email*

Hi Diane

Security is the be all with me. I have never had spyware, virus or any other crap. Their are programs that look at websites just looking to find email address's. those email address's they find are not used for good purposes, they are used by people who want to do harm any way they can. If you must leave your email address then do it this way 

Diane AT myemail dot com. or diane AT aol.com 

Unless you use Linux like i do then you run every risk of coming back to this Forum for help. 

In the last two/three days this is the third time i have seen this happen security should be your no1 consideration not i can get it fixed if it goes wrong. 

Derek if you read this perhaps you can bring it to the attention of all new comers. This lack of attention to ones own personal security must be first in every bodies mind.

Enough from me Not location Location it should be 

Security Security Security Security


----------



## Diane1

*Thanks*

Thanks for that i will look in to that just trying to help , diane


----------



## John999

Thanks for that Peter and Diane, sorry if I got you in trouble with your email. I have found a Portuguese company that works with wood construction and they seem quite good 
John999


----------



## chrixxi

*wood frame house*



Diane1 said:


> Hi does anyone know, or have built a wood house here in portugal


hi diane.

we bought a wooden frame house in germany and bring to portugal by trucks.

for more info send my a mail.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Chrixxi

You say "We have bought a wooden frame house in Germany and bring to Portugal by trucks".

Any chance you could tell your story on the Forum i would love to here how you did it and i am sure so would others.

Peter the 666 man


----------



## omostra06

The best wood houses from Germany are Huf Haus as featured on grand designs a while back, great designs and quick to build, not cheap tho...
Willkommen bei HUF HAUS


----------



## southsussex

Hello Everyone

First post here!

My wife and I are thinking of relocating to Central Portugal in the next 1 to 3 years. We have looked at buying a newly renovated house and doing our own modernisation. However, what we really want to do is put up a log home on a nice piece of land.

I have tried to find someone who does log homes in Portugal without too much success so I have been looking at importing one in.

I have lots of questions milling round in my mind about the whole idea.

These Log Homes come with ready made plans. Would I still need an architect?

Many of these log home companies will supply a 'project manager' and/or a team to build the home. Does the builder have to be a Portuguese 'registered' builder to be able to sign off the home and will local builders take kindly to a foreign project manager? Also how likely do you think that local builders will be able to build a log home from the plans? I'm sure they will be fine but am concerned about a reticence to do something different.

I have read that some Camara's are worried about the fire retardency of log homes, yet all that I have read shows that, due to the bulk of the logs, they are better than brick and concrete. If a Planning Request is refused on these grounds, how likely is a change of mind if documentary evidence is produced?

I have loads more questions but don't want to annoy people too early on!!

Thanks

Steve


----------



## omostra06

Hi Steve, welcome to the forum

If the plans you get from the log home company are of an acceptable standard for the local council, then perhaps they can be used, although there is a lot of supporting information required along side your drawings, that must go into the council, this all has to be in Portuguese. perhaps you would still need an architect or engineer to add this additional info then submit the complete project for you.

The latest rules for planning in Portugal are quite strict, now the architect has to sign the build off as well as the engineer, you will need an engineer to be responsible for the build, he must complete a work book, at each stage of the build, this book along with certificates for electric, gas and telephone must go into the council at the end of the build to get it signed off.

In order to get a license to build in the first place a registered builder has to apply with you, for the license, the builder must have an alvara (constructors license) to be able for you to get the license to do the build, so you may have to use a local builder on their own or working aloñgside you or your choice of builder inorder to meet the requirements.

Some councils will not allow log homes to be built, due to fire risk, getting them to change their minds could take years! things dont change fast here even at the best of times!

The locals, neigbours or builders will not really care who builds your house, you should not encounter any bad fellings if you import a house and the labour to build it.

A lot of wood house companies quote something like 8 weeks build time, sounds great, but dont forget the planning permission part could take a year or more to go through.

Any home built from wood or any other material will need planning approval from the council, some people say that wooden homes dont need planning, this is not true, they do.

watch out for the recent fire laws which now restrict where you can build on your plot, some areas you must be 50 metres from all boundries, your architect may not tell you about this until after the drawings have been submitted and rejected, its not unheard of for architects to charge a client for drawings knowing that they will be rejected due to one rule or another that will not allow building on the plot, if they told you before then they would not have got the job and the fee!!

there is a lot to think about when going for full planning and building a new build, not an easy route.


----------



## southsussex

Hi Derek

Thanks so much for your very full and informative reply. Its certainly helped get things clearer in my mind.

Having read that things can take a while to organise, we sort of want to take things step by step and not be in too much of a hurry but that gave us a chicken and egg situation - what to do first!

WE now know a little more on how to plan things - so thanks! No doubt we will be back asking even more questions soon, so if anyone else has any other snippets of advice we would love to hear them.

Steve


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi All and Derek

As Derek says some companies give times as early as 8 weeks. After nearly two years researching Timber frame houses 12 weeks would seem a reasonable time to build. Their is a big difference between a wooden house and a Timber frame house. Their are links on this post to trade associations a company who's site explains the system very well and also a company in the Algarve who build wooden houses. 

I have posted hundreds of posts on all aspects of Timber frame a system fast growing across Europe and USA. As i am sure Derek would agree you need to ask ask and ask and know about every aspect of what you want.

It's worth going back a few pages to the links i left. It's not as easy as getting plans from the company who supply the kit.

First what are your needs? Design on paper what you want/ need an Architect can understand what you want from your drawings.

What do you want to build and where. Log cabin/ Timber Frame or traditional build. The Gois Camara have agreed to allow Timber Frame as a means of construction. Ask at the Camara where you wish to build their views. 

From my research you need to get plans drawn by a local Architect who knows the area. What does Joe Bloggs in Kentucky know about the planning in Central Portugal. Or a Timber Frame company in the Uk or Europe. A reputable company can and will work from your plans that have been approved for build. When you have plans from your Architect they can be submitted to the Camara for approval. Only a local Architect knows what the local Camara would approve. Only then can a company build to your plans.

Start with a blank bit of paper and start from their. Get posting ask every question that you need an answer for. Bookmark every answer for reference.

<snip>

Good luck

Peter the 666 man


----------



## southsussex

Thanks Peter, some really excellent advise for me. I guess I'm going to need to hire a translator and liaise between the log home manufacturer, the architect, the Portuguese builder and his engineer. Perhaps I should buy a house ready done LOL


----------



## PETERFC

*reply*

Hi Steve

I am sure you will be looking at many websites if any are not in English try this

Go to Google 

Go to search and put the website name not the www bit 

Example sapo.pt 

In the Google list you will see sapo.pt and along side will be Translate this page click this and you get an English translation. 

Some companies have an English version but if not use the above it works.

Good luck 

Peter the 666 man


----------



## southsussex

Thanks Peter LOL.


----------



## John999

*wood framed houses*

After a lot of home work I have realized that the wood houses, might be good in north countries, maybe because the weather doesn’t aloud a decent brick construction. We can find properties in this country over 100 years old, still capable to live in. Can you do that in a wood frame house?
John 999


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi All and Derek

A question that i know part of the answer. We need a roof Purlin and a roof fitted to a renovation project. The walls and floor are in great condition. Is this allowed just by getting a company in to do the work or is permission required for such work. I would like also to fit a Verandah facing south would this be allowed without permission?

The inside work apart from the plumbing and electrics we are more that capable to undertake. We have extended Three properties including Kitchens and bathrooms and one included a conservatory. 

Peter


----------



## omostra06

PETERFC666 said:


> Hi All and Derek
> 
> A question that i know part of the answer. We need a roof Purlin and a roof fitted to a renovation project. The walls and floor are in great condition. Is this allowed just by getting a company in to do the work or is permission required for such work. I would like also to fit a Verandah facing south would this be allowed without permission?
> 
> The inside work apart from the plumbing and electrics we are more that capable to undertake. We have extended Three properties including Kitchens and bathrooms and one included a conservatory.
> 
> Peter



Have you finally bought a place in Portugal Peter???

license required for the roof, the verandah will depend on how big, type of construction, material, and the zoning of the land if its ren then you probably cant do anything, including rebuild the house, you need to check this before you buy it. and of course the % build left for the plot.

watch out for good looking walls!! if its a stone building, if the roof has been leaking water into the wall, it might look great but will be washed out inside making it weak and unable to support a roof,

best to get a proffessional qualified builder in to check the building, and give you an idea of what it needs


----------



## Super Gibo

Hi Everyone,
I'm not sure if this is going to be any good to anyone, but if you are thinking of getting a timber building like a log cabin, i might be able to help. I run a company in the UK that supplies log cabins of ALL sizes including ones you could live in, to mainly retail outlets, if you want to check them out, take a look at the website, i can also arrange for them to be sent to Portugal if it helps. If i can be of any more help, just send me a message, and I'll do what i can for you.
Thanks
Lee


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Lee

After reading information from the link below i understand about the use of timber and the way it's treated. You have no information on your site just what has been done to the timber you use and where does the timber come from? Is your product suitable to use in a hot climate?

Peter 

What is Timber Frame? - UK Timber Frame Association

List of Members - UK Timber Frame Association


----------



## John999

Super Gibo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm not sure if this is going to be any good to anyone, but if you are thinking of getting a timber building like a log cabin, i might be able to help. I run a company in the UK that supplies log cabins of ALL sizes including ones you could live in, to mainly retail outlets, if you want to check them out, take a look at the website logcabinsuk.co.uk, i can also arrange for them to be sent to Portugal if it helps. If i can be of any more help, just send me a message, and I'll do what i can for you.
> Thanks
> Lee


 I was made to believe that personal advertising wasn´t allow on this forum. I am surprised that your advertisement hasn´t been blocked yet by one of the moderators
John 999


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Well said John

Peter


----------



## Super Gibo

Hi,

My apologies, the post was never meant to be an advert, just an offer of help or advise if needed. If anyone wants to delete the message, i understand.

Lee


----------



## omostra06

Hi Lee, 
I have just seen the link and removed it, the forum does not allow advertising links for your own companies in posts, you can upgrade to premiun membership if you like and advertise on the site.

I understand that you did not intend to advertise, just share info with others and you were probably unaware of the forum rules.


----------

